# It is time to strike Amazon Uber instacart ect.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Strike till they pay $30 a hour minimum.
Why risk your life to make these companies rich?
Strike I say stop making deliveries just for a few days see what happens.
Strike! Strike! Strike!


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I ain’t working for the next 3 weeks minimum. Effff this, ain’t catching a virus for some chump change.

Stay safe for all those out there😷


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> I ain't working for the next 3 weeks minimum. Effff this, ain't catching a virus for some chump change.
> 
> Stay safe for all those out there&#128567;


Good job!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

OK you start. Tell us when you are on strike so we can join you!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> OK you start. Tell us when you are on strike so we can join you!


I stopped driving on March 8th and won't drive again for a long time. I never did deliveries I have understood they screw people over with low pay and I think these delivery people deserve more.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Mole said:


> I stopped driving on March 8th and won't drive again for a long time. I never did deliveries I have understood they screw people over with low pay and I think these delivery people deserve more.


I only drove three nights a week and from what I've seen it's pretty slow so I haven't bothered to drive. I did cherry pick some Lyft scheduled rides last week though.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I only drove three nights a week and from what I've seen it's pretty slow so I haven't bothered to drive. I did cherry pick some Lyft scheduled rides last week though.


Be careful please.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

All drivers that have stopped working because of lower hours or less pay should immediately file an unemployment claim with EDD. 

Drivers in California are considered employees and eligible.

A strike won't do much but filing will.

Drivers don't owe a dime. Uber as an employer is responsible for the unemployment insurance in its totality.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> OK you start. Tell us when you are on strike so we can join you!


I started Saturday. What's taking you?



observer said:


> All drivers that have stopped working because of lower hours or less pay should immediately file an unemployment claim with EDD.
> 
> Drivers in California are considered employees and eligible.
> 
> ...


Do you know how unemployment insurance works? Key word, insurance. Yes, employers pay, as do you. It's part of FICA. Your claim only pays an amount based on contributions. CA changed this law, what, 3 months ago? Back in 2000 I got laid off from a $100K/year job for four months. Because I'd contributed the maximum amount for 2 1/2 years. I qualified for 52 weeks of the maximum allowable benefit. $168/wk.

Enjoy your $7.88 weekly unemployment check.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dlearl476 said:


> I started Saturday. What's taking you?
> 
> 
> Do you know how unemployment insurance works? Key word, insurance. Yes, employers pay, as do you. It's part of FICA. Your claim only pays an amount based on contributions. CA changed this law, what, 3 months ago? Back in 2000 I got laid off from a $100K/year job for four months. Because I'd contributed the maximum amount, I qualified for 52 weeks of the maximum allowable benefit. $168/wk.
> ...


Yes I do.

No, employees pay ZERO for UI. It is fully funded by employers.

California changed no law, it just clarified what is an employee. Despite what Uber says, drivers have been employees all along.

I was laid off in 2008. My check was 450 per week.

What did you do wrong?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

observer said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> No, employees pay ZERO for UI. It is fully funded by employers.
> 
> ...


Lived in NY instead of CA, apparently.

Good luck on getting anywhere near that with the 3 month work history Uber will provide the state.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

dlearl476 said:


> I started Saturday. What's taking you?


Seeing as how even on my most busiest times I worked no more than 3 evenings/nights a week I doubt Uber/Lyft even noticed I've been gone. I did cherry pick some scheduled rides but they all ended up being cancelled. As for the strike... good for you. Uber and Lyft are no doubt quaking in their boots over such things...


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

observer said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> No, employees pay ZERO for UI. It is fully funded by employers.
> 
> ...


I was laid off in 2015 and my check was also $450/week, in Cali.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

observer said:


> All drivers that have stopped working because of lower hours or less pay should immediately file an unemployment claim with EDD.
> 
> Drivers in California are considered employees and eligible.
> 
> ...


Just filed. Will know by 3/27 if denied. Kinda long way away though..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> Just filed. Will know by 3/27 if denied. Kinda long way away though..


It will be interesting to find out.

If you are denied, appeal.

You'll then get an appeal over the phone.

If you are denied again, appeal again.

You will then go before a live judge. This is your final appeal and your best chance to make your case.

It took me several months to go through my appeals but when I won I got around 9K bux.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mole said:


> Strike till they pay $30 a hour minimum.
> Why risk your life to make these companies rich?
> Strike I say stop making deliveries just for a few days see what happens.
> Strike! Strike! Strike!


During the lowest usage/demand eve....ohhh

I see what you did.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

2 strike threads in 2 days. COVID must be slowing down.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, if it was me not necessarily saying you should do it, I'd put down everything Uber paid me and not just your income after expenses.

In California, all expenses are paid by the employer. So your income will be higher, making your weekly UI higher as well.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Strike! Strike! Stike! and file for unemployment and take free checks from the government! I think I just turned semi Communist.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Seeing as how even on my most busiest times I worked no more than 3 evenings/nights a week I doubt Uber/Lyft even noticed I've been gone. I did cherry pick some scheduled rides but they all ended up being cancelled. As for the strike... good for you. Uber and Lyft are no doubt quaking in their boots over such things...


Anyone who isn't very concerned is in denial. This is going to be a disaster just like 1918 and 1927.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Mole said:


> I stopped driving on March 8th and won't drive again for a long time. I never did deliveries I have understood they screw people over with low pay and I think these delivery people deserve more.


I can't stop, I'm addicted.

Also last week I grossed 1920. This week I'm sitting at 490 even with corona all over. It's my crack.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

dlearl476 said:


> Anyone who isn't very concerned is in denial. This is going to be a disaster just like 1918 and 1927.


Oh I'm sure there are many who hope it will be bad like 1918 or 1927 but it won't be. Enjoy the panic, why are you here and not on a hoarding spree?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Oh I'm sure there are many who hope it will be bad like 1918 or 1927 but it won't be. Enjoy the panic, why are you here and not on a hoarding spree?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

observer said:


> It will be interesting to find out.
> 
> If you are denied, appeal.
> 
> ...


What made you keep getting denied if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> What made you keep getting denied if you don't mind me asking?


They didn't say but I think it's how they normally do things.

An EDD employee is the one who actually told me to keep appealing.

If I hadn't listened to him I would have been out the 9K bux. Most people don't appeal or even file in the first place.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just found this,


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Mole said:


> Strike till they pay $30 a hour minimum.
> Why risk your life to make these companies rich?
> Strike I say stop making deliveries just for a few days see what happens.
> Strike! Strike! Strike!


Calling for a strike in the middle of a pandemic will only cause more problems, customers would vilify all drivers.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> Calling for a strike in the middle of a pandemic will only cause more problems, customers would vilify all drivers.


Customers have no respect for drivers so who cares ?
Strike Strike! Strike!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I've been on strike for over a year now, but, incredibly, the ridesharing business did not immediately and catastrophically collapse the moment my strike commenced.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I've been on strike for over a year now, but, incredibly, the ridesharing business did not immediately and catastrophically collapse the moment my strike commenced.


The butterfly that started the hurricane.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Vinny G said:


> Calling for a strike in the middle of a pandemic will only cause more problems, customers would vilify all drivers.


They mostly do that now, though, don't they?


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Let’s say all the drivers strike and the gig companies go out of business, do you know what will happen next, you’ll have to find a real job.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> Let's say all the drivers strike and the gig companies go out of business, do you know what will happen next, you'll have to find a real job.


Yes we will and we will have coverage and insurance. Let's crush them all.


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Mole said:


> Yes we will and we will have coverage and insurance. Let's crush them all.


I know a lot of people who work for real companies that don't give benefits, they are hired as temporary workers or contract employees. Even companies like Johnson & Johnson a multi billion dollar multinational company hires contract employees with no benefits.
We as a nation need to call for a national general strike and demand realistic wages and benefits, the top 1% have been exploiting us for far too long.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> I know a lot of people who work for real companies that don't give benefits, they are hired as temporary workers or contract employees. Even companies like Johnson & Johnson a multi billion dollar multinational company hires contract employees with no benefits.
> We as a nation need to call for a national general strike and demand realistic wages and benefits, the top 1% have been exploiting us for far too long.


I'm pretty sure this is going to get really ugly the rich will go in to hiding like opra maybe leave the country because people are going to raid their home their employees are going to turn against them hungry broke people will riot and they will blame the 1% for this whole mess and the corporations for not paying a living wage where people can save money and afford healthcare.

I for one will gladly light the torch.


----------

